# caad10 sizing.



## carlflow (Jun 12, 2012)

I found a good 2012 caad10 frameset on craigslist. Its a size 56cm. I am 6 ft and I have a longer torso compared to my legs. My inseam is 33 inches. I rode a 56cm specialized allez before so its the reason I am opting for the 56 on the caad. How alike are the two frames in geometry?


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm not sure how the allez compares, but i have a 54cm caad10 and i'm around 5'9" - so i'd say the 56-58cm caad10 sounds about right. The seat should compensate well within range on either size.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

the CAAD has a 0.5cm shorter TT which is not too significant, however it also has a 1.5cm shorter head tube - so if you want to be lower - then it is. if you were running a bunch of spacers on the Spec, then the CAAD may not be for you.


----------



## Highway 501 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am 5'11". Inseam around 30. I was fitted by cannondale "boutique". For a 54. I like the fit. Love the bike.


----------



## rs_herhuth (Aug 17, 2009)

I am 6' with a 32 inseam. The 56 is a perfect fit for me, I did swap stems for a 100mm though and slammed the stem.


----------



## davist (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi, I'm 6' as well, and I went with a 58, it fits perfectly, I share a longer torso as well. Don't know about the specialized, though..


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

I think 56cm should fits you fine... I'm 6' with long torso too. 32.5" inseam. Both of my EVO and CAAD 10 are 56cm w/ 110mm stems.


----------



## wmmcghee (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm riding a 50cm CAAD10 and thinking of picking up a 52cm Supersix Evo (at bargain basement pricing)

Current setup:
72mm seat height from BB
approx 50.5cm reach from saddle tip to handlebar
(with 11cm stem). Pic below

If I get the 52cm frame would just going to a 100mm stem (from 110mm) match my current fit? 
Would I be needing to adjust the saddle fore/aft? Maybe a straight seatpost..?

THe top tube length deifference between the sizes is 15mm (From the cannondale geometry chart) - it looks like the reach is 8mm longer on the 52
and therefore the saddle setback would be 7mm further back

Measurements
80.5cm inseam or leg length
169cm height

For me the current top tube length feels a tad small and my current fit on the saddle I don't think I have to play around with on my current seatpost (15mm setback) so may need to look into a 0mm setback

Anything else I should consider??

Any advice would be heaps appreciated!!


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm hoping he has obtained his CAAD10 by now.....

cheers


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but I also need some help with sizing. I just want to make sure I was put on the right size by my LBS.

I'm 5'11.5-6 feet tall with a cycling inseam of 33.75. I was given a size 56. Something about my arms being to short? I don't quite remember what he was saying but said a 56 would be better then a 58. I didn't think anything of it, I was riding a 58 Jamis Ventura Sport at the time and felt stretched out so I just assumed a 56 was great. 

Anyway I have some neck and shoulder pain and am just wondering if it can be due to sizing or if its totally unrelated.

Also what measurement should I take of my arms to give me a better understanding of what size I need?

Thanks for any info


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

sheepherder said:


> I know this is an old thread but I also need some help with sizing. I just want to make sure I was put on the right size by my LBS.
> 
> I'm 5'11.5-6 feet tall with a cycling inseam of 33.75. I was given a size 56. Something about my arms being to short? I don't quite remember what he was saying but said a 56 would be better then a 58. I didn't think anything of it, I was riding a 58 Jamis Ventura Sport at the time and felt stretched out so I just assumed a 56 was great.
> 
> ...




I'm 6'1" & 34" inseam and ride 58cm CAAD10 - you may have felt better on a 58cm with your inseam, but I reckon it'd be close for you either way.

A 10mm longer stem may sort your problems out, otherwise, it may be that your position needs to be looked at - I'd see someone who knows how to fit a bike to a person.

cheers


----------

